# Poland Ekstraklasa 19-22 Sep



## OddsPoster (Sep 18, 2013)

Full Time Result  

Closes  1 X 2  
19 Sep 18:00 TS Podbeskidzie Bielsko Biala - Jagiellonia Bialystok 2.70 3.15 2.65 +48 TS Podbeskidzie Bielsko Biala - Jagiellonia Bialystok 
20 Sep 19:00 GKS Piast Gliwice - KS Widzew Lodz 2.15 3.20 3.50 +61 GKS Piast Gliwice - KS Widzew Lodz 
20 Sep 21:30 KKS Lech Poznan - MKS Pogon Szczecin 1.73 3.40 5.20 +61 KKS Lech Poznan - MKS Pogon Szczecin 
21 Sep 16:30 KS Lechia Gdansk - Zawisza Bydgoszcz 2.00 3.20 4.00 +61 KS Lechia Gdansk - Zawisza Bydgoszcz 
21 Sep 19:00 Cracovia Krakow - Wisla Krakow SA 3.10 3.10 2.40 +60 Cracovia Krakow - Wisla Krakow SA 
21 Sep 21:30 Kghm Zaglebie Lubin - Korona Kielce SA 2.05 3.25 3.70 +61 Kghm Zaglebie Lubin - Korona Kielce SA 
22 Sep 16:30 Ruch Chorzow SA - WKS Slask Wroclaw 3.15 3.10 2.35 +60 Ruch Chorzow SA - WKS Slask Wroclaw 
22 Sep 19:00 KP Legia Warszawa - KS Gornik Zabrze 1.65 3.60 5.50 +61


----------

